# My Gheenoe..



## Jimmy_Huh (Apr 2, 2009)

So first id like to say that I am by no means anywhere the level of you all, but i have read and learned much and have made a couple improvments to my Gheen.

Here is what she look like before.



















I was able to poli glow and shine her up a bit.




















I put a Merc 15 stroke on it.  

It came with a transom mount trolling motor and battery... so i made a front deck and 2x4 arm extension to run the trolling motor from the front.



















I have also creatd a back deck that is removable.  

I have added a jack plate.









and i am in the process of adding a doel fin....

I know that the wood is probably not going to last, but they are easily removable and did't take much work. 

I owe much of the work/thoughts/ideas to the fine work i see on this board so thanks.

It seems to be working out quite well.

Jimmy


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Thats a nice boat. What size merc is on there?


----------



## Jimmy_Huh (Apr 2, 2009)

Its a 15 2 stroke


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

that is a good looking boat. the wood decks should last if the boat is stored out of the weather.


----------



## ryroberts (Jun 20, 2009)

Nice boat. 

What type of jack plate is that? Where did you get it?


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Boats lookin' good! Enjoy


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Thats a great looking rig. If you want, you can sand the wood and coat it with two coats of epoxy and then repaint.

If not, use use it as is and maybe you will want to redo it with a few upgrades later.

Frank_S


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

> Nice boat.
> 
> What type of jack plate is that?  Where did you get it?


bobs mini manual jack plate i have one i am taking off my boat and replacing it with tsg electric offered it to rkmurphy
if he does not take i will post it on the for sale fourm.


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> bobs mini manual jack plate i have one i am taking off my boat and replacing it with tsg electric


  [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice job. Nothing so satisfying as doing it yourself.

Kemo


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

unless you want your motor to end up as an anchor, I would recommend bolting it to the jackplate. Thats a damn fine motor to be sitting at the bottom of some channel


----------

